# Well update to problems with cuz



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

Some of u my know I recently posted about a problem with a cousin that I let stay here, I did come home and try to have an adult conversation with her, tried to talk about issues that have been going on the last three months. She actually threw a screaming tantrum like she has been but this time she deside s to threaten to take all her pills and was screaming at the top of her lungs, u cant even have a conversation abt things,, she was calling my son my aunt and screaming abt killing herself because we had tryed to talk abt things to do with her attitude and the yelling at me, bawling and carring on like she was being beaten to death I never even got to talk abt things because thts wht she pulls whenever someone is trying to get her to have an adult conversation. It's so ridiculous and a minuplulation tactic she pulls,, now shes snowed my aunt and my son so tht they are feeling the pity pot for her and feel shes a victim because I tryed to talk thru some things with her.and instead of talking abt stuff shes doing a nut job dance in her room in the hallway and frontroom all while screaming leave me alone,, while on the phn so everyone hears her fits,, but I'm supposed to just let her live here and provide for her and all while shes diligently making my life hell my aunt actually feels sorry for her,, dosent realize I been dealing with her crazy making and jumping me for not getting wht she wants when she wants it,, she has systematically stirred up **** between every single person in my life with her manipulation and backstabbing, iv said my peice confront of a someone that has seen her jump me over stuff like a question asked when she was frying fish in my kitchen, but it was dismissed by her as my fault for asking her or making a suggestion, she justifys her behavior abt everything and has continued to jump me abt things I dont have money to buy and seems to do this stuff with no remorse or just making excuses or throwing fits like this 2hr fit tonight if shes asked or I try to talk to her abt any of her behaviour toward me while I have been the only one with any income to pay for stuff, thease fits she throws are to get her way about stuff and to avoid any responsibility in her actions.i want her to move to another location as shes been making my life miserable for three months. Now shes saying shes not moving her ass out for me to evict her I'm willing to do just tht, if she doesn't leave on her own. I cant live with her anymore there will be no change.Thats clear tht she has no problem causing **** stirring and making me out to be the bad guy or the blame for her ****ty ungrateful rude ass behavior. I'm done completely. she may push her self to stay here till she can someone to come get her.but I'm done making life easy no more cigarettes or any of wht I was providing her .I'm done.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

So call the cops and tell them to come pick the lunatic up and have her admitted. It either gets her out of the house for a while to knock off the ****ing nonsense of being a whiny ***** who doesn't understand serious problems. Or she actually is suicidal and she gets help that she needs and shouldn't be ignored. Unless you want to find a dead body. That's always fun.

You said you are prepared to kick her out if she doesn't leave voluntarily. Clearly she won't so what are you waiting for?

And stop ****ing enabling her by buying her cigarettes for God's sake.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

Robert, I hate to but if she starts doing tht again I will do just tht and she can go stay in the hospital I'm done.i had to turn the tv all the way up so she got the message I'm not listening to her screaming fits,, or cussing me out any more, no good dead Good unpunished!!! Learned my lesson..


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

Trust me its manipulation tactic to not be dealing with her snotty rude behavior and to get pity pot sympathy from others thts why it stops after she gets her lil fan club to feel sorry for her, if been dealing with this for 3 months out of 5 shes been here.the fact tht shes acting different in front of my son and others and being psycho when theres no reason and mouthy when theres no one but me is more than enough to prove it's on purpose. It's just wht she does,,


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Use your cell phone to video her acting like this. Get her threatening suicide on video. Get video of her acting like she's being beaten on when no one is even near her doing anything to her.

Then call 911 and tell them that she is actively trying to commit suicide. With her outrageous behavior she is a threat to herself. And, I really believe that she's a threat to you as well. If she will act this way to get you to do what she wants, she is likely to get physically violent. So tell the police that you are physically afraid of her and need her removed from your home.

You know that she blows up like this, so tomorrow, start trying to talk to her about this again. She'll blow up, you call the police and get her admitted to a mental health clinic or wherever the police take people who are suicidal.

Additionally, you will have video of her going nuts with you not doing anything to get her to act that way. You will have the evidence you need to show your son and aunt that she is the problem, not you.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

I did this morning and she quit as soon as she saw me doing it but I got some of it done, any more screaming like tht today I'm calling the cops to deal with her to the hospital, I'm so done with her pulling this crap on me.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

She got up this morning at 645 am and started in , I have a lamp in the kitchen on the counter my cats knocked it off late last night and broke it,, pulled the eclectric safety strip out of the wall so I only have a small light in my kitchen, I have a very serious health problem with uv light , lupus, and I dont have bulbs in overhead thru out my house anymore due to my flares,, she is mad abt tht now and saying shes being abused,, for peats sake there is a lamp in the frontroom tht shines in the walk ways at night and a small lamp in the kitchen still, it's just ridiculous she knew I cant have the overhead used in my home..... if she didnt like it here she should have not came here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sukisue1234 said:


> *I did this morning* and she quit as soon as she saw me doing it but I got some of it done, any more screaming like tht today I'm calling the cops to deal with her to the hospital, I'm so done with her pulling this crap on me.


What did you do this morning? Do you mean that you videoed her acting badly? If you did, make sure you back it up onto some device or the cloud so that if she destroys your cell phone, you still have that video.

IF she saw you recording a stopped, it's very clear that she has 100% control of her actions. Does she act like this in public places? For example does she go to restaurants or stores and carry on this way in the restaurants or stores? I'll bet not. She has complete control over her actions. She's acting out in your home and abusing you in your home because she knows it's private and others cannot see it. This is what abusers do.

Abusers use the abuse as a means of control, to get their way and to make sure the victim (you) do what they want to. If the victim starts standing up to the abuser, the abuser usually escalates. They will keep escalating their abuse until they get the control that they want. So be ready for this to escalate. Get ready to video and call the police.

It might make sense to get some kind of a small camera so that she cannot tell that she is being recorded. They are sold disguised as all sort of things like pens, teddy bears, clocks, etc.


----------

